# Rocky Mountain



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

No, no se trata de la famosa marca de bicicletas ni de alguna apasionante y polémica discusión acerca de su calidad, maniobrabilidad, manufactura, geometría, materiales, etc., etc., sino del Rocky Mountain National Park, el cual tuve oportunidad de visitar hace 2 semanas. Aprovechando un viaje de chamba que hizo mi novia a Fort Collins, CO, decidí acompañarla y me fuí una semanita a descubrir esa zona del estado de Colorado. Siendo invierno, no pensé que el clima fuera apto para practicar el ciclismo de montaña, pero ¡sorpresa! sí que se pudo  A 20 minutos de Fort Collins se encuentra el Lory State Park, una zona muy bonita para pedalear (ruta y montaña), andar a caballo o simplemente caminar...

View attachment 345891


Para esto, fuí a una tienda de ciclismo para rentar un corcel, $20 dolaritos por 6 horas... me pareció razonable. Una GT de cuadro rígido con una suspensión SR Suntour que en realidad no servía de gran cosa. Los componentes mejor ni mencionarlos... bici rentada ¿qué se podía esperar? Lo único destacable era el asiento, un WTB muy cómodo y bien apreciado ya que no traía licras con pañal.

View attachment 345892


En fin, lo suficiente como para divertirme un buen rato, no presentó falla alguna, aunque acabé cansadito de los brazos por tanto golpeteo. Aquí algunas imágenes de las rutas que recorrí:









































El día estaba nublado y hacía algo de viento pero no hacía frío en extremo. La mayoría de las rutas son singletracks sencillos, algunos de los cuales sólo son de uso para personas a pie. Hay un par de veredas que ascienden hacia la montaña y resultan exigentes en las trepadas. Tienen algo de manejo técnico, con algunos pasos interesantes, aunque nada del otro mundo. De cualquier manera, ya ven cómo son los gringos:









Anyway, después me fuí a otro trail llamado "Timber" el cual es muy bonito y vá serpenteando por entre los pinos, solo que después de cierta altura la nieve y el hielo hicieron imposible seguir rodando. De hecho, una buena parte del ascenso en esta zona tuve que hacerlo con la bici a cuestas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow... me corroe la envidia ... GACHO!!!!!

Gracias por compartir, mi estimado!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

*Continuación...*

























Como pueden ver, había algunos tramos exigentes y muy resbaladizos, jejeje. Yo creo que llegué nada más a la mitad del ascenso de esta ruta, entre más subía más nieve y mejor decidí retornar. Supongo que en verano debe estar 100% pedaleable. De cualquier manera la bajada que pude rodar resultó muy divertida.

En general un parque muy bonito, buenas rutas, todas muy bien señalizadas; incluso hay instrucciones sobre qué hacer en caso de un encuentro cercano del tercer tipo con algún "lindo gatito"...









En total, algo así como 3 horas y cachito de pedaleada... buen ejercicio y divertido, con muy buenos paisajes. El parque tiene por un lado un lago muy bonito, con algunas partes congeladas en esta época. ¿Y qué mejor manera de terminar una buena pedaleada que con una buena cerveza, sobre todo si es local, temática y de buena calidad? :thumbsup:









Esta es otra de las cosas que me gustó mucho de Fort Collins. Como la promoción misma lo dice, es el "Valle del Napa de la cerveza". Varias fábricas de cerveza (The Fort Collins Brewery, New Belgium, Odell Brewing Co.) y bares con su propia cerveza fabricada _in situ_. Por supuesto, tuve que sacrificarme y probar la mayor cantidad posible de variantes producidas, digo, ya estando ahí...

























No solo de chelas vive el ciclista de montaña...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

excelente reporte... y que ricas las birras! 

que bueno que tuviste chance de andar por alla...

a mi me encanto cuando fui el año pasado y quedé picado de volver a CO....

no hables mal de la bicis de alquiler que hay de todo  :lol:

este fue mi corcel cuando estuve por alla :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

UUUUU esa cerveza es requete buena....

Excelente report, se ve que esta de poca madre para rodar por alla en Colorado... se ve que te puedes hechar unos buenos downhill runs


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> En general un parque muy bonito, buenas rutas, todas muy bien señalizadas; incluso hay instrucciones sobre qué hacer en caso de un encuentro cercano del tercer tipo con algún "lindo gatito"...


Bah... aca no hay de esos. Los gatos de ese tamaño no osarian toparse de frente con un mexicano!! Llevan las de perder!!

Ni hablar que nosotros tenemos nuestra "fauna"... Sobre todo ratotas de dos patas... :bluefrown:

De poca, blatido... neta que envidiota!!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

crisillo said:


> excelente reporte... y que ricas las birras!
> 
> que bueno que tuviste chance de andar por alla...
> 
> ...


No pues, definitivamente, hay niveles... es como cuando rentas un auto. En mi caso, no me alcanzó más que para un modelo "compacto", jajaja...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

blatido said:


> No pues, definitivamente, hay niveles... es como cuando rentas un auto. En mi caso, no me alcanzó más que para un modelo "compacto", jajaja...


si...te entiendo..... bueno yo tuve suerte con el auto también...yo alquile un compacto en el site de hertz...y cuando llegue al counter me dieron la lancha de mercury que aparece en la foto :thumbsup:

(lo unico malo fue que gaste un poco mas de gas...pero fue una ricura de manejar y cabía la bici sobrada dentro del auto  )


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

*Finalmente...*

Se me hizo muy interesante que, por lo menos en la zona que anduve (Fort Collins, Loveland, Boulder) hay MUCHA infraestructura y reglamentaciones en favor de la gente de a pie y en bici. Todo lo contrario que en nuestro México lindo y querido, donde primero se piensa en los automóviles, luego en los automóviles y finalmente en los automóviles; si queda tiempo y dinero, nos acordamos de los peatones y ciclistas. No me gustan las comparaciones con los gringos, en lo personal y como ciclista de montaña no cambio el Bosque de La Primavera por nada, pero hay que reconocer que nuestra cultura al respecto está muy atrasadita... 

Por último y como mencioné al principio, mi objetivo principal no era el MTB (qué bueno que tuve la ocasión de practicarlo) sino más bien algo que había querido hacer desde mis tiempos mozos aprendiendo montañismo/alpinismo en los volcanes Izta y Popo... ¡escalada en hielo!

































Ya para el fin de semana, nos movimos a Steamboat Springs (como a 3.5Hrs de Fort Collins) y aprovechamos para algo de snowshoeing...

























Y por supuesto, esquiar sobre nieve...

























Como buenos novatos, nos dimos unos buenos azotones... no sé por qué me recordó la primera vez que utilicé pedales de contacto en la bici de montaña...  Pero muy divertido, valió la pena.

Definitivamente, un viaje con mucha actividad y que disfruté como pocas veces... tan así, que ya estoy pensando en regresar el año entrante... :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow...buenisimo lo de la escalada! que super envidia! (de la buena)


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

There is also great climbing in colorado

Taken from climbing.com

More Ticks of Colorado's Hardest Boulders
By Dougald MacDonald

Two of Colorado's hardest boulder problems have each gotten a third ascent. Paul Robinson made the third ascent of Jade (V15) in Rocky Mountain National Park, after six days of work on the line. The climb was first done by Daniel Woods in June, and then repeated by Tyler Landman in early August.

Robinson, 20, also recently repeated Freaks of the Industry (V13) in a day and established his own V13, Don't Get Too Greedy, both in Rocky Mountain National Park.

On Mt. Evans, west of Denver, 22-year-old Kevin Jorgeson repeated Woods' Ode to the Modern Man (V14) in just two days of attempts. During a visit to Colorado, the Californian fell from the top moves on Ode on just his second try, ripping open two fingers in the process. He returned home and immediately booked a flight back to Colorado two weeks later. "After waking up at 5 a.m., hopping on a 7 a.m. flight, arriving in Colorado around 11, and getting to the boulders around 3, I was still very psyched," he said. "As the temperatures dropped when the sun set behind the mountains, I pulled onto the rock and simply refused to let go." Jorgeson made about a dozen attempts on the line in all.

Jorgeson, who also has repeated The Swarm (V14) near Bishop, California, said this was his hardest climb yet.

Dates of Ascents: August 23 (Jade); August 24 (Ode to the Modern Man)

This is the boulder Jade V15


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Blatido..... TE ENVIDIO!!!!!!:madmax: :madmax: :madmax: 

Buen viaje, y buenos recorridos. De verdad extraño el no vivir en un lugar con tanto Outdoor.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> De verdad extraño el no vivir en un lugar con tanto Outdoor.


Dimelo a mi que creci al lado de la playa, gallinas, chanchos y cañales.... :bluefrown:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Buen viaje, y buenos recorridos. De verdad extraño el no vivir en un lugar con tanto Outdoor.


Precisamente por eso mencionaba que por nada cambio Guadalajara y su bosque de La Primavera, es el sitio ideal para todo tipo de mountainbiker (desde los más novatos hasta los más extremos) y esta pegadito a la ciudad. Lo que sí extraño es Amecameca, Edo. de Méx. y sus volcanes, cuando estábamos en la prepa nos íbamos de pinta a jugar con la nieve... y los ascensos a la cumbre, cuántas anécdotas divertidas...


----------

